# Ascaso Arc "Sneeze"



## phunni (Jul 22, 2012)

I've been using an Ascaso arc for about a week and a half and, in the last couple of days, it has started to produce a powerful "sneeze" when removing the portafilter. I have tried removing the filter more slowly, but all I get is lots of steam and overflowing coffee. I've also tried venting through the steam wand for a while, which helps, but not enough.

I'm led to believe (from thr amazon.co.uk description) that it has a solenoid and therefore should not drip or sneeze - but it does both. The dripping continues for several minutes after I finish pulling the shot.

Is the machine faulty? Or is this something I just have to learn to live with? Or is there something else I can do to fix the problem?


----------



## MelonCoffee (Jun 21, 2012)

Sounds like a 'fault'...The 3 way group solenoid should exhaust pressure in group when shot is finished.

What have you been backflushing with? If you have not been backflushing then you have probably blocked it with old coffee. This often happens on machines that are built similar to commercial machines when they only get used for a few shots a day (long rest periods betwwen shots.)

If you have been using powder then it is likely that some undisolved powder crud has blocked the exhaust. Try using a little less in future and to help the problem in the mean time try many backflushes using just water, no detergent.

Hope this helps, if not then you might have to strip and clean the solenoid and any exhast tubes. (moderately technical)


----------

